# Erro na instalação: não consegue iniciar [resolvido]

## Guruga

Olá, bom dia.

Sou novato na distribuição Gentoo e estou tentando instalar meu primeiro sistema, mas estou tendo um problema na hora da primeira inicialização. Estou usando um desktop antigo, que peguei somente para testes. O equipamento possui dois HDs: um de 40 GB, ligado na IDE1, onde instalei 4 outras distribuições; e um de 10 GB, ligado na IDE2, junto com o drive de DVD, onde estou tentando instalar o Gentoo. Fiz todos os passos do guia de instalação até o ponto onde solicita que se reinicie o computador. Mas minhas configurações ficaram um pouco diferentes das que estão lá.

Primeiro: como meu HD está ligado como master na IDE2, foi reconhecido pelo CD de instalação como hdc, enquanto que o drive de DVD é hdd. Meu particionamento também ficou diferente hdc1 ficou para a swap, hdc2 para o /boot com ext2 e hdc3 para o / com ext4.

Meu arquivo menu.lst está configurado da seguinte forma:

```

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,1)/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 ro root=/dev/hdc3

```

Testei diversas configurações até que essa funcionou. De outras formas estava dando kernel panic.

O sistema inicia normalmente até chegar no ponto Checking root filesystem. Logo depois aparece a seguinte linha:

```
fsck.ext4: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdc3
```

Tentei resolver mudando as configurações do menu.lst, mas, como disse algumas linhas para cima, somente aquela funcionou. Como o sistema estava reclamando da falta do arquivo /dev/hdc3, digitei a senha do root como solicitado e fui conferir o diretório /dev. Não encontrei nem hda, hdb, hdc..., ou suas variações sda,sdb, etc.

Lendo a saída do comando dmesg vi que o sistema, na inicialização, está reconhecendo os discos da mesma forma que o CD: hda para o primeiro disco na IDE 1, hdc como o segundo na IDE2 e hdd como o drive de DVD na também na IDE2. Mas eles não estão aparecendo dentro do /dev. Seria esse o erro? Como posso corrigi-lo? Só para constar, habilitei o suporte ao SATA e, depois do erro, recompilei o kernel e habilitei também o PATA, mesmo estando informado que está deprecated.

Transcrevo abaixo as configurações de meus arquivos /etc/fstab e /etc/mtab:

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hdc1      none           tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/hdc2      /boot           ext2    default,noatime           1 2

/dev/hdc3      /                 ext4    noatime                      0 1

none             /proc           proc    defaults                       0 0

none             /dev/shm     tmpfs  nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom  auto    noauto,user                 0 0

```

/etc/mtab

```

tmpfs / tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

/dev/hdd /mnt/cdrom iso9660 ro,relatime 0 0

/dev/loop0 /mnt/livecd squashfs ro,relatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /mnt/livecd/usr/portage tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,devgid=85,devmode=664 0 0

/dev/hdc3 / ext4 rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0

/dev/hdc2 /boot ext2 rw,relatime,errors=continue 0 0

none /proc proc rw,relatime 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

```

Agradeço pela ajuda.

----------

## hamilton

O grub que você está usando está na MBR do hd1 (ide1) ? Se estiver sua linha do root no grub.conf deveria ser:

```
root (hd2,1)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 ro root=/dev/hdc3 

```

A linha root do grub.conf deve apontar para a partição que tem a imagem do kernel

Como você conseguiu o mtab porque ele mostra apenas os sistemas de arquivos montados e o seu hdc aparece lá montado?

----------

## Guruga

Não, o GRUB está instalado no MBR do disco 2. 

Quanto ao mtab fiz o procedimento recomendado no tutorial que achei na Web (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pt_br/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1). Lá diz para dar o seguinte comando:

```
grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
```

executado no ambiente com chroot.

----------

## Guruga

Acredito que o problema esteja com no udev, pois o erro ocorre sempre depois que aparece as mensagens:

```

Mounting proc at /proc

Mounting sysfs at /sys

Mouting /dev

Starting udevd

Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents

Waiting for uevents to be processed

Mounting devpts at /dev/pts

Checking root filesystem

fsck.ext4: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdc3

```

E quando dou um ls no /dev não aparece nenhum dos discos. Ou seja, quando chega nessa parte não encontra disco nenhum instalado. Andei lendo um pouco e vi que o reconhecimento do hardware que fica em /dev é responsabilidade do udev, então estou deduzindo que o erro seja dele. O problema é que não sei qual opção do kernel mudar para corrigir esse problema.

----------

## hamilton

Quanto ao udev, dá uma olhada aqui

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

----------

## Guruga

Resolvi o problema marcando as opções:

```

Device drivers ---->

   Generic Driver Options ---->

         [*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev

         [*]    Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs

```

----------

## oandarilho01

Já que resolveu o problema, poderia editar o tópico, lá na sua primeira mensagem, colocando um [RESOLVIDO] ?

Grato.

----------

## Guruga

Opa, foi mal. Esqueci de mudar o título.

----------

